# Do I suffer from Hypothyroidism?



## reddevil (May 14, 2015)

Please help. I have been suffering classic Hypothyroidism symptoms for last 10 or so years . I want to know if I suffer from Hypothyroidism? My blood results from my first test are as follows:

Free T3: 3.03 pg / ml (2.5-3.9) 
Free T4: 0.99 pg / ml (.61-1.12) 
TSH: 1.75 uIU / ml (.34-5.6) 
*Peroxidase antibody: 53.2 uIU / ml (<60) *
Thyroglubin Antibody: 16.1 uIU / ml (<60)

My blood results from a second test are as follows:

TOTAL TRIIODOTHYRONINE (T3): 60 ng/dl (60 - 200)

TOTAL THYROXINE (T4) : 5.1 μg/dl (4.5 - 12.0)
(TSH): 2.20 μIU/ml (0.30 - 5.5)
FREE TRIIODOTHYRONINE (FT3) : 3.2 pg/ml (1.7 - 4.2)
FREE THYROXINE (FT4) : 1.44 ng/dl (0.70 - 1.80)
ANTI MICROSOMAL ANTIBODY (AMA) : 7 IU/mL (Negative : <34)

I am currently not on any thyroid meds, never have been.

My symptoms (I am 33 years old):

1) cold intolerance 
2) Fatigue and very low stamina
3) Very low testosterone levels 
4) weight gain, mainly the visceral fat 
5) Bad memory 
6) Mild depression 
7) Deteriorating cognitive function
8) Major Sinus / breathing problems including post nasal drip and bad throat

I understand that most of these symptoms are similar to low testosterone as well, but I have been on TRT for couple of months and my symptoms haven't improved. Need help.

Thanks,
Reddevil


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Our goal is 3/4 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3 which are most reliable when dosing replacement medications.

How far apart were these labs done?

Have you ever had an ultrasound on your thyroid?


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

I would also ask if you have had the blood test for celiac. Almost all of those symptoms (except for the cold intolerance) can also be associated with celiac.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and thyroglobulin
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Welcome to the board!

It would be very wise to request an ultra-sound. The antibodies suggest that that should be your next step.

Please let us know if your doc is amenable and if not, you may wish to find one that is.


----------



## reddevil (May 14, 2015)

Thanks for all your replies.



Lovlkn said:


> Our goal is 3/4 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3 which are most reliable when dosing replacement medications.
> 
> How far apart were these labs done?
> 
> Have you ever had an ultrasound on your thyroid?


These labs were done about 2 year apart. Have never got an ultrasound done.



aliciahere said:


> I would also ask if you have had the blood test for celiac. Almost all of those symptoms (except for the cold intolerance) can also be associated with celiac.


no I haven't. Could you let me know what these tests are?



Andros said:


> TPO and thyroglobulin
> http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract
> http://www.wikigenes.org/e/gene/e/7173.html
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> ...


I am from India, and all the tests are out of pocket for me. Basically what that means is I can get any test I want and most aren't that expensive here. However, I am trying to find a good endocrinologist who is willing to treat me in a holistic manner.


----------



## reddevil (May 14, 2015)

Also is *ANTI MICROSOMAL ANTIBODY* the same test as *Peroxidase antibody? *


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes; it sure is.


----------



## reddevil (May 14, 2015)

Ok so although my initial *Peroxidase antibody came to 53.2 uIU / ml (<60) *which is close to the upper range, the 2nd blood test for *ANTI MICROSOMAL ANTIBODY (AMA) came to 7 IU/mL* *(Negative : <34) *which isnt close to the upper range. So what does this mean? any chance I may have an auto immune thyroid disease?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your thyroid levels are moving enough to suggest it could be thyroid related.

AN Ultrasound would be my next step and you should consider it yours.

Holistic Endocrinologist. Is there such a doctor??


----------



## ashton (Sep 15, 2014)

Lovlkn said:


> Holistic Endocrinologist. Is there such a doctor??


There is! My new dr is a holistic endocrinologist.

reddevil - I hope you find some answers soon. I agree with aliciahere about maybe being tested for Celiac. Or just try to cut out gluten and see how you feel.


----------



## reddevil (May 14, 2015)

ashton said:


> There is! My new dr is a holistic endocrinologist.
> 
> reddevil - I hope you find some answers soon. I agree with aliciahere about maybe being tested for Celiac. Or just try to cut out gluten and see how you feel.





aliciahere said:


> I would also ask if you have had the blood test for celiac. Almost all of those symptoms (except for the cold intolerance) can also be associated with celiac.


Could anyone pls let me know which blood tests to get done for celiac?


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

Tissue transglutaminase iga antibody is the test for anti bodies that is done to check for celiac. Even I am from India. It will cost you around rs. 1500 if you get it done from a reputed lab like SRL.


----------



## reddevil (May 14, 2015)

surajsingh said:


> Tissue transglutaminase iga antibody is the test for anti bodies that is done to check for celiac. Even I am from India. It will cost you around rs. 1500 if you get it done from a reputed lab like SRL.


Thanks Suraj are u from Delhi / NCR by any chance?


----------



## surajsingh (Apr 16, 2015)

No, I am from mumbai.


----------

